# It's nearly thanksgiving and ...



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

well, I saw 5 wild turkey hens on the side of the road near our cottage last weekend and got to thinking how widespread are these turkeys now? We are in Ontario WMU 56 which doesn't have a season yet. The closest WMU that does have a season is WMU 60 which is about 8 kms south of us. 

Anyway here's the question....is anyone else seeing turkeys in WMUs that don't have seasons yet? anyone else see them in WMU 56?

Thanks


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Not being a hunter I have no idea what WMU I'm in (isn't a WMU some really large flightless bird or something?  ). But I'm pretty sure that I'm in an area without a season (Huntsville), and I see turkeys ALL THE TIME! I see at least 3 distinct flocks VERY regularly. (I know that they are distinct flocks because I often see all 3 during the same short drive). One has 12-15 birds, one has about 10 and the other has in the region of 20-25. I generally see at least one flock a day, but it's not uncommon for me to see all three as well as a smattering of singles and pairs.

I generally only see them in the morning when I'm on my way to drop my daughter off at the babysitters. I've also seen a few birds in my yard here, and regularly hear them while sitting out in my Muskoka room (as well as seeing lots of deer, the odd moose and once a bear when I forgot to move my garbage EEEP!)


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*we had over 60 bird .....*

on my mother in laws farm before they opened the season ..... saw at least 40 in one small grain field 2 weekends ago, and have probably close to 90+ on the farm now 

It's turkey heaven there, I wish there was a fall season here, I'd be out every weekend 

PintoJK


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

wow! hoody, pintojk

btw Huntsville is about 100 kms northwest of us in WMU 49 - also no season. 
We are between Haliburton and Gooderham, north of the 503.


----------



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

Don't hunt either but around Ottawa they are getting pretty abundant.I'm thinking we probably don't have a season cause they sure don't spook easy.:tongue:


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Turkeys*

I was just at my parents' place in Bancroft on the weekend, area 57, and we see birds alot around there. I also used to live in area 49, Dunchurch, which is 20 minutes east of Parry Sound. Back in 1999-2001 when I lived there, there were turkeys around then. There is also a huntable population on St. Joseph island east of SSM (WMU 45), and talk is that there will be a season there next spring.

They are everywhere!!!!!!

Rob


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks guys, those turkeys are around for sure. We were up on thanksgiving and saw 2 more walking up a driveway off the 503, while driving by.

BTW, went for a walk in the woods and saw several new scrapes and lots of chewed acrons nearby. And there were 3" deer tracks in the clover 20 feet from the deck. Later the first night we heard a deer move in close but he turned away and headed up the road, stomping and snorting a bit as he went. Was he pissed off that we were there? 

Seriously we haven't had as much deer activity near the cottage since the early spring growth, is it the start of the rut?


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Had a doe up on my front deck 2 days ago! We put some flowers outside that had been center pieces for thanks giving that were attracting fruit flies. That evening there's a doe chewing on them! (the deck is only about a foot high, so it's not like it had to climb some serious stairs or anything)


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

I am in area 49 now and there are turkeys all over you just have to look in the right places. The farm I hunt up in the Soo there was always turkeys in the field and 3D-GURU is right there is going to be a season next spring there and I know where there is a flock of about 75 birds:tongue:.

Grant


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.huntontario.com/hunting/specialinterest/article.jsp?content=20061027_105452_6708&page=1

found the excerpt below from an article on the link above, it's worth a read...cheers

*Wild turkey *
Barring a catastrophic winter, Ontario's turkey hunters should experience another incredible season next spring. "I predict the 2007 hunt will be our best ever," said Reid. 

The two-bird limit and day-long hunting opportunities have increased hunter participation by 20% and contributed to a record harvest of 10,600 birds. Despite this, Reid still expects the population, estimated now at more than 100,000, to rise. "This has been one of the finest springs ever for our turkeys and last winter was easy for them right across their range," he added. 

MNR Avian Biologist Patrick Hubert is also pleased with the status of Ontario's flock. "We're basically finished with the restoration; now we're into the management phase," he said. "There will still be some natural expansion, though." 

An example is occurring in WMUs 54 and 56, where MNR Biologist Gerry Moraal says turkey numbers are slowly rising. Similarly, in Parry Sound, Black says turkey sightings, including broods, are being reported. In Renfrew County, Inglis says the flock is doing well and hunter success is good. Adds Bailey: "We keep seeing more turkeys in Lanark County." 

The St. Joseph's Island introduction is also gaining momentum, says Sault Ste. Marie MNR District Information Officer Tom Mispel-Beyer. The joint venture between the MNR and the St. Joseph's Island Hunter and Angler Association transplanted 65 birds two years ago and followed up with 20 more. Davis estimates the current number is between 200 and 250. No hunting for them is permitted yet. 

In established areas, the story is as good as ever. Carter says flocks in WMUs 71 to 75 are excellent. Gatt says the same of WMU 80 and 87. Hunter quips that wild turkeys are "part of the landscape in southwestern Ontario. They're all over the place." In Midhurst District, Findlay said poults benefitted from a great spring and are "well on their way. We've got a super population of birds again." 

The overall news is so good, Reid maintains it's time to discuss a fall hunt. "Hunting is definitely not curtailing the growth of the provincial flock," he said. "We won't really be managing the population until we have an any-sex fall hunt."


----------

